# sponge filter + sand = ?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

I am currently designing a tank made more specialised for the fast current loving fish. 

So I am thinking of using the powerhead on one side connected to sponge filters on the other side for a river current affect.

I would like to have fine silica sand for the substrate, but would sand and sponge filter be a bad mix? Anyone have experience with a sponge filter in a tank with sand substrate?

Thanks


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Hitch, i use a sponge filter in my German blue ram tank which has Tahitian moon sand and i have never noticed a problem. i do use a bubbler though not a power head. The sponge should keep the risk of sand in the power head down so i think it should be fine.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool, thanks. I'll do some tests before I actually build the thing, to figure out height/current details. 

Its kinda my summer project, since I wont be installing it until I move back to London come Sept


----------

